# Powder Mountain Resort October 1st 2009 (pic)



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

nice.i feel green with envy.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

There's still Fall leaves on that tree in the background. I hate your excellent life 

P.S. Can I live in your backyard?


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

was lovely huh .. got some great turns today at Brighton then hit rails set up at the bottom.... small storm coming sunday!!


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

already eh? god i'm jealous


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I love Pow Mow.....I hate you.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

Damn I love Powder Mt. I got to move to SLC. Lucky bastard.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Just to clarify boys and girls....that is not me...lol! Wish it was but not quite yet!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I still hate you.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

LOL.....you can hate me or join me.....what's it gonna be?


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

can i hate you and then join you once i'm over it?


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

*Your right....you should ALL hate me!*



mpdsnowman said:


> And soon u can all do this.



Not soon enough.....*sigh* This state is pretty AWESOME!


----------

